

Show HN: An elegant profile for a more civilized age - ahugon
http://www.emblem.io/

======
Luc
Assuming you appreciate some constructive criticism - the sample 'business
card' you provided doesn't match your promise of being elegant...

The flow of the text around the round image makes it hard to read. There's a
mishmash of font sizes. 'Show all' displays so little new text, you might as
well not hide it under the link. The summary is cut off mid-sentence and
there's no way of expanding it. The picture is cropped too closely and there's
a pixelated border.

The font that 'CIVILIZED AGE' is written in hardly looks elegant, and doesn't
match the cursive font.

Just my opinion...

~~~
marvvelous
I agree with all of this feedback but I think it's the cursive font
(Tangerine) that needs to change.

~~~
izolate
It's a combination of that and the overuse of drop shadows, which give it the
"I just discovered Photoshop" look.

~~~
ahugon
Aw, but I LOVE drop-shadow and cursive! :)

I appreciate the feedback, guys; this project was just a 48-hour diversion
which I figured had stand-alone merit, but I'll be sure to take your comments
to heart vis-a-vis my other work.

Thanks!

------
comlonq
"Sign in with Twitter". Looks like I can't use this service... nice..

~~~
V-2
Me neither. I'm not going to register on Twitter just for the sake of checking
this service out, especially given how scarce the sample is.

~~~
ahugon
Totally fair. If you want to see a more full-fleshed ("real") sample, you can
check out the page I generated for myself:
[http://www.emblem.io/alex](http://www.emblem.io/alex)

~~~
V-2
The page you were looking for doesn't exist. You may have mistyped the address
or the page may have moved.

------
lotsofcows
Can't cut and paste it easily. Audrey's entry in my list of potential recruits
would end up as her name and a short, bad tempered note. Compare it to
linkedin's profile where I can grab key information easily (fairly easily - I
imagine spreadsheet types get upset).

~~~
ahugon
Thanks for the feedback; you're absolutely right, and it's partly intentional.
The profile that's displayed on the front page isn't actually 100% indicative
of what it looks like if you sign up -- more a joke than anything else. The
goal of this was to present an alternative to about.me more than anything else
(and thus certainly not to cater to recruiters).

------
hipsters_unite
I'm not sure I fully understand - clearly this is a LinkedIn competitor, but
is it pulling data from their API or is it a standalone service?

~~~
ahugon
I'm flattered! -- though I prefer to think of it as being in the about.me
space. This was just a 48 hour side-thing that I wanted to put out there. And
for the record, it doesn't make any use of LinkedIn's API whatsoever!

------
jcutrell
I would highly recommend that instead of making this a web app, you turn it
into a theme of some sort. Most people will not want ANOTHER profile on
ANOTHER domain. But, many people do still want to have their own domain.

Make it easy for me to direct my dns at you, and then it makes more sense for
me as a user.

~~~
ahugon
That's a great point, thanks! Should people actually start using it, I'll
definitely consider investing some more time in it.

